# Food for bad gas



## 17527 (Mar 30, 2005)

What are some of the foods that are no no's if you have bad gas? I need help. thanks-


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Beans,high diet fiber,wheat bran...is bad.Fruit should help to get some movement down there.That's the goal.


----------



## 16156 (Apr 1, 2005)

I have experienced that it is a matter of how you prepare the food. We are no horses - we can't e.g. eat raw grains.


----------

